# The 7 Fable Wonders of Portugal



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Ancient Portugal - a country for kings, knights and princesses








Which fable wonders of Portugal you prefer? you may choose more than one.

1- Pena Palace - A king's true dream








2- Monserrate Palace - A princess heaven








3- Belém Tower - The castle of the Seas








4- Almourol Castle - The Templar Knights' Island-Castle








5- Medieval Town of Óbidos - A true medieval town-fortress








6 - Jerónimos Monastery - A gem in stone








7 - Batalha Monastery - Ancient medieval art for the glory of a knights battle









There are many other castles, palaces and secret medieval places. Don't just see its pictures, you should also read about the history of these places.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*The candidates to Portugal's 7 wonders *

Visit the website and vote Here

*Almourol Castel*










*Belem Tower*










*Church of Saint Francis*










*Clérigos Tower*










*Coimbra University*










*Conímbriga Ruins*










*Convent of the Order of Christ*










*Diana Temple*










*Duques de Bragança Palace*










*Guimarães Castel*










*Jerónimos Monastery*










*Mafra National Palace*










*Mateus Palace*










*Marvão Castel*










*Monastery of Alcobaça*










*Monastery of Batalha*










*Monsaraz*










*Óbidos*










*Pena National Palace*










*Queluz National Palace*










*Sagres Fort*


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ that's not the same thing. Obidos an d Montserrat for instance are not on that list.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

very difficult to choose


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Arpels said:


> very difficult to choose


you may choose several!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> ^^ that's not the same thing. Obidos an d Montserrat for instance are not on that list.


To see all 21 finalists  

http://www.7maravilhas.sapo.pt/21final.html


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

my god that looks beautiful im gonna have to go there one day lol, should've forced my aunty to stop by because I was in Spain D:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

i've visited some of portugal.
obidos was the best i've seen in there.
tomar is incredible.
alcobaça not special at all.
batalha is amazing.
torre de belem, got nothing at all.
moisteiro de belem, very good.
mafra national palace, absolutely boring.
la iglesia de s.francisco is that one in porto? it's wow!!!
torre de los clerigos, nothing special 2.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ Torre de Belém is pretty much fine Manueline art and quite unique.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!!

i dont know what to choose..


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple of of beautiful things. :yes:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I think that Belem tower is for Portugal what la Tour Eiffel is fro France


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> I think that Belem tower is for Portugal what la Tour Eiffel is fro France


That's true. That's the most famous landmark of Portugal.

Torre de Belém was formerly a big wooden warship that protected the city during the discovery age. It is now immortalised in stone. Now I mean more than 500 years. it is protected as world heritage.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

1. Batalha for its magnificient architecture and for what it stands for (Portugal's victorious battles against Spain's attempts to take control of Portugal) 'Batalha' means battle.

And 2. Jerónimos Monastery for its genuine portuguese style of architecture (Manuelino) and its representation of Portugal's successful world discoveries in the 15th/16th centuries.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Difficult to choose just one!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

My choice: Belem Tower and Pena National Palace.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pelha said:


> Difficult to choose just one!


That's why I chose two.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I chose them all, although I prefer Pena, Monserrate, Almourol and Óbidos better. But I also like the rest.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Keep voting people.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

the thread is full of pictures, when they are loading it is hard to read the thread. There's a picture abuse in it. Don't exagerate please hno:


----------

